# The Russians



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

I have only slightly ventured into the music of the east but I would like some suggestions on some good works and composers. I love Tchaikovsky and own his 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies as well as some of his other orchestral and piano works. I also have Shostakovich's 10th. I know there are more great Russian works out there but I would just like some helpful hints before I pay for anything. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

May I recommend you Shostakocitch, and this interesting thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/1747-shostakovich-symphony-15-peace.html

Since then, I've discovered many other works from this composer, and I have to say that he is a great one!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, if Tchaikovsky's music is your thing (it certainly is mine), then maybe you should try some more Russian romantic music (I don't really like himm all that much, it's a whole different world). Rimsky-Korsakov, Moussorgsky (OK, he has only 2-3 fairly known works but they're still worth it). Borodin too!

Being a big Tchaikovsky fan, I would recommend that you dig deeper into his oeuvre. He composed countless jewels, in my opinion.

EDIT: Also... if you're unsure before buying recordings, you can just allow yourself to download a few pieces or listen to abstracts on Amazon.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherezade (Hehe... Firefox thinks that Rimsky-Korsakov is not an English word and suggests Shostakovich, instead. ) ...but you're bound to hear more of Arabic-type tunes than Russian.

Russian Easter Overture, by the same composer.

Mussorgsky - Night on a Bald/Bare Mountain, and others might also recommend Pictures at an Exhibition

Borodin - String quartet No.2

These three belong to the group of the Mighty Handful/Five.

Glazunov - I'm not familiar with his music, but he is another famous Russian.

And now, back to listening to _Souvenir de Florence_.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

If you like large-scale Tchaikovsky works, you have a good chance of enjoying:
Rimsky-Korsakov _Scheherazade_ (as saliently pointed out by others )
Mussorgsky (Ravel orchestration) _Pictures at an Exhibition_. 
Borodin _Polovetsian Dances_ from Prince Igor, and _Symphony #2_.
Prokofiev _Violin Concerto #1_.
Rachmaninoff _Piano Concerto #2_ and _Symphony #2_

If you appreciate Shostakovich Symphony #10, you might relish:
Shostakovich _Symphony #11- the Year 1905_
Stravinsky _Firebird Suite_ (or Firebird- complete )
Prokofiev _Symphony #5_


----------



## royo90 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos 1-4, Opus 1, Opus 23, Opus 32, Piano Sonata No.2
Anything by Scriabin


----------



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Alnitak,

The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Neeme Järvi made what I think is a tremendous recording of Shostakovitch 15. Certainly the best I've heard (and I've listened to perhaps 5 or 6 versions).


----------



## royo90 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Prokofieff's Piano Concertos and Sonatas.


----------



## johnbull (Aug 10, 2007)

The Russians were so prodigious.

Mussorgsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Ipolitov Ivanov, Shostakovic, Kui, Kachaturian, Scriabin who I am listening to right now, Tchaikovsky of course, and not so far East Smetana, Janacek, Balakirev, even Dvorak I suppose.

I have lots of music from the above composers in my collection, and enjoy listening to it all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

johnbull said:


> The Russians were so prodigious.


Yes they were! I give that nation an unofficial FICA (composers) World Ranking of #3. (1. Germany 2. Austria)



johnbull said:


> Khachaturian


I like him too, and it's absolutely correct to postulate that someone who likes Shostakovich would have a fine chance of enjoying Khatchaturian. Good call. Still, with the break-up of the former Soviet republics, I suppose he'd have to be placed under the Armenian flag. [A little review reveals that he was actually born in the Georgian Republic, though.] (I guess that's the wanna-be Social Studies teacher in me talking )


johnbull said:


> Smetana, Janacek... even Dvorak I suppose.


More reinforcement for my previous claim that the Czech Republic is, pound-for-pound, the most significant nation for Classical Music!


----------



## music 10 (Oct 12, 2007)

*russian five*

The Russian Five, namely, Mily Balarikev (leader), Cesar Cui, Modest Mussorgsky, Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov and Alexander Borodin, are some of the most popular composers in the romantic period. These are Russian composers whose aim is to produce original russian art music. Besides being good musicians, they're also part of the army.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

If you want to start off at the basics of good Russian music, listen to Tchaikovsky's ballets - they are absolutly glorious and have some of the best tunes on the classical repetoire.

Then move on to Rachmaninov's piano concertos (especially the 2nd). They can be easily critisized, but to enjoy them for what they are is soul-enriching!

After these you may delve into the prolific "power-houses" of Russian music - Shozzy and Prokofiev. Good works from both are the Piano Concertos. Shozzy's 5th is also a masterpiece.


----------



## music17 (Sep 6, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Glazunov - I'm not familiar with his music, but he is another famous Russian.


Glazunov has some wonderful music about the four seasons.

I love Russian music, and I highly recommend Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_, just to name one. I enjoy nearly all of Prokofiev's music. Some of my other favorite Russian composers include Rimky-Korsakov and Shostakovich. Stravinsky's _Firebird Suite _is amazing. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

If its music of the East you're after, I have some wonderful North Indian Ragas which can titillate the soul more than those sombre Russians.


----------



## Egregious Professor (Oct 23, 2007)

You cannot go wrong with Alexander Scryabine; any of his wonderful symphonies or piano sonatas for instance. *The Poem of Ecstasy!* Is not the title enough to capture any one's interest!

Another great Russian was Rachmannineff. It will at once be clear from a first hearing that his symphonies and concertos are a hundred times better than those of Shostacowitch.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Notserp89m said:


> I have only slightly ventured into the music of the east but I would like some suggestions on some good works and composers. I love Tchaikovsky and own his 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies as well as some of his other orchestral and piano works. I also have Shostakovich's 10th. I know there are more great Russian works out there but I would just like some helpful hints before I pay for anything. Thanks.


You can first explore the Tchaikovsky catalog a little further: the third symphony, the first and third orchestral suites, the first string quartet and the sextet "Souvenir de Florence".

_Tuneful (and colorful) orchestral works in the russian romantic style:_
Rimksy-Korsakov: Scheherezade, 2nd symphony (also known as "Antar", orchestral suite)
Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition.
Vasily Kalinnikov: first symphony.

_something a bit more acid:_
Dmitri Shostakovich: both piano concertos, symphonies Nº 5, 7 and 8.



> Glazunov has some wonderful music about the four seasons.


His violin concerto, as well as his symphonic poems (Forest, The sea, et al.) are an excellent choice.



> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Prokofieff's Piano Concertos and Sonatas.


Because the works Notserp89m mentioned are a bit more... lyrical, I suppose. Perhaps leading him to Prokofiev's rythmic incissiveness is not appropriate right now.



> Another great Russian was Rachmannineff. It will at once be clear from a first hearing that his symphonies and concertos are a hundred times better than those of Shostacowitch.


Why would someone be interested in making such a comparison? What is this? A post-mortem tournament?

I don't know what was going through *Shostakovich*'s mind when writing his first piano concerto (a piano, a trumpet, developments, the heavy chord interrupting the trumpet solo, that cynic trill and the final syncopations...), but it works for me. And comparing it to any of the four concertos by *Rachmaninov* doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Manuel said:


> His violin concerto, as well as his symphonic poems (Forest, The sea, et al.) are an excellent choice.


I wasnt aware of those works. I love Glazunov's 1st and 6th. Ill have to give those a try...


----------



## Egregious Professor (Oct 23, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Why would someone be interested in making such a comparison? What is this? A post-mortem tournament?


The answer would appear to be blindingly obvious:

1) the originator of the thread wishes to learn about *good* works as opposed to *bad* - "_I would like some suggestions on some good works and composers_" he says; and

2) he wishes to be better informed *so that he does not waste his money* - "_I would just like some helpful hints before I pay for anything_" he continues. To pay for Shostacowitch instead of Rachmannineff would indeed be a great waste of money; that is what we are trying to warn him against. It is all eminently reasonable and irrefutably logical!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Egregious Professor said:


> To pay for Shostacowitch instead of Rachmannineff would indeed be a great waste of money; that is what *we *are trying to warn him against.


No. We are not trying to do that. *YOU *are trying to deviate his attention from Shostakovich. And you are on your own.



Egregious Professor said:


> It is all eminently reasonable and irrefutably logical!


No. It is not. Music is about tastes and perception and, you may ignore this, tastes may vary amongsts individuals.
You don't like Shostakovich and that's just you. Arranging weak global conclusions in a silly attempt to invoke logic reasoning is idiotic.

Ever heard or read bits of something called _Consumer Theory_? Its section of tastes and preferences explain this very well.

Anyway, I'm sure Notserp89m is smart enough to dismiss your comments by himself.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Egregious Professor said:


> To pay more for Shostacowtisch instead of Rachmanineff would indeed be a great waste of money; that is what *we* are trying to warn him against.


(squints, :blinks:, puts on  corrective lenses, :blinks:, looks again...) Let's have a TalkClassical welcome for the artist elsewhere known as "Sydney Grew." Mr. Grew, ladies and gentlemen.

Keep in mind that here at TalkClassical, we try to play nice, Syd. Be warned, though... some people depart from here because they can't abide the lack of rancor.


Notserp89m said:


> I also have Shostakovich's 10th. I know there are more *great* (emphasis mine) Russian works out there...


Would tend to suggest that Notser is in the process of making up his _own_ mind about Shostakovich. Therefore, I viewed my task as pointing him in the direction of more works like the ones he already mentioned (independent of my own feelings about the merit of the works of Shostakovich).

We can have the (polite) conversation about Shostakovich's relative merits... but I think that it would be a little off-topic to have them in _this_ thread.

I'm optimistic that you'll be an asset to this board, E/P. Again, welcome.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

CTP, you are right. I was so eager to help Notserp89m that I completely withdrew my manners.

Hi, Egregious Professor. Welcome to TC.

Did you notice that with three posts only you somehow managed to remarkably misspell composer's names?

Rachmannineff, 
Shostacowitch, 
Shostacowtisch, 
Scryabine...

Beware... Sometimes, in the process of looking pompous, you can just reveal your lack of inner brightness.

Oh... and welcome to TC, again. 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Egregious Professor, it seems that you don’t like Shostacowtisch. I will confess you something astonishing: me neither! 

But, Shostakovitch, what a great composer!

Btw, Hello, and welcome to TC!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Once in an HMV store, I went to the classical section (more like a single shelf) and I there was a little separator between the CDs that said "Profokiev".

End of parenthesis.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Russian Easter Overture, by the same composer.

Mussorgsky - Night on a Bald/Bare Mountain, and others might also recommend Pictures at an Exhibition

Borodin - String quartet No.2

These three belong to the group of the Mighty Handful/Five.

Glazunov - I'm not familiar with his music, but he is another famous Russian. 

===============================================

You really like "light classics" don't you?
<
Martin


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Composers most similar to Tchaikovsky:

Arensky
Balakirev
Borodin
Glinka
Kallinnikov
Lyadov
Lyapunov
Rimsky-Korsakov
Anton Rubinstein (although not as good)
Tanayev

Plus some of these slightly later composers:
Glazunov
Glière
Grechaninov
Ippolitov-Ivanov
Myaskovsky


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

RUSSIANS RULE!!!!

I don't know how to stress that any further... howabout an example of their awesomeness:










Guess the work, and instrument playing this


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Endorse Delicious' list.

Of the Russian high-Romantics, Tchaikovsky's great, but I especially admire *Rimsky-Korsakov*.

Of the later Russians, *Skryabin*'s *Piano Sonatas* capture my imagination.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Well...We have smart people here*

Lyapunov, very good

Anton Rubinstein (although not as good)
Tanayev

=========================================

Lyapunov is very known...by his parents and kins.

Anton Rubinstein is just a genius. His piano concertos are awesome, his symphonies (listen to the second one, the sea).

His opera, the devil.

Please be more informed before judging.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> RUSSIANS RULE!!!!
> 
> I don't know how to stress that any further... howabout an example of their awesomeness:
> 
> ...


That is Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture. First flute part?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

JSK said:


> That is Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture. First flute part?


Correct! 

I didn't get to play that part though. I was 3rd flute part with a group that performed this.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Correct!
> 
> I didn't get to play that part though. I was 3rd flute part with a group that performed this.


At least you did did to play it! Rimsky is my favorite composer but only one of two "major" composers who I have never had the opportunity to play on violin or piano (the other being Richard Strauss, who I don't care for).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I don't like to say this....*

This group really su...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*A nice little concerto*

Glière: concerto for harpe and concerto for soprano coloratura.

http://www.amazon.com/Gliere-Concer...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291063855&sr=1-1

Awesome.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Glière: concerto for harpe and concerto for soprano coloratura.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gliere-Concer...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291063855&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Excellent choices! I also love his third symphony and to a lesser extent his first.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Russian music*

is a new world...You have so many composers and so many different musical styles!

Start by Glinka maybe...You have to listen to his music for about 1 year.
He has just two operas, many songs (about 3 cds), piano (4 Cds), orchestral (about 7 CDs)
Then Rimsky-Korsakov: 15 operas, 3 symphonies...concerts...about 80 hours of music.
Then Tchaikovsky: 10 operas, 6 1/2 symphonies, 4 concertos 1/2. Awful ballets...nice symphonic poems.

Rachmaninov: 5 operas, 3 symphonies, 4 piano concertos, a lot of music...may stupid music for "salons".
Taneyev: many symphonies, etc.
Shaporin: 1 beautiful opera

Scriabin: 3 awesome symphonies, some symphonic poems, about 7 CDs of piano music, great! A genious and a braggart.

Lyadov, Balakirev (the dictator of the 5), Moussorgsky, the drankard, Borodin, the busy guy (prince Igor), Glazounov, the romantic...Kalinnikov (died young)

Later:

Glière, Prokofiev (L'enfant terrible), Shostakovich (the great), Myaskovsky (the great), Stravinsky...Schnittke, Kabalevesky, Khachaturian (the repetitive) ...
Kancheli

as you can see...you have for a lifetime...

Martin Pitchon

Go and see my list.

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Over KUSC.org I heard a fabulous piece of Russian music which was previously entirely unknown to me. Never heard it before. I was spellbound.

*Kalinnikov's Serenade for String Orchestra*.

Totally awesome.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kalinnikov is nice, a pity he died young.

Martin


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Russian music is more than a whole new world, it can almost be called an entire new Universe, LOL! I love Russian music, from Glinka to Schehedrin. 
I might suggest the three early Tchiakovsky Symphonies, especially #2 in c minor, the so-called "Little Russian". 
Or Balakirev's Symphony #1, and his Piano Sonata, and of course "Islamey", either the piano version or the orchestrated version by Liapunov.
Almost any Borodin, Mussorgky or Rimsky-Korsakov (especially the latter's "Russian Easter Overture")
Rachmaniov seems a shoo-in, particularly the piano concerti, first two symphonies or his magnificent choral works "The Bells" and "Vesper Mass". 
Liapunov's massive solo piano "Transcendental Etudes", particularly #10--"Lezginkha," an absolutely thrilling pianistic tour-de-force. 
Prokoviev's Piano Concertos #1 and 3, and his cantata "Alexander Nevsky" for starters.
Shostakovitch's Piano Concerto #2, and his symphonies #1, 5, 11 and 15 for starters.
Khatchaturian's Piano Concerto (which is like Gershwin in a Troika), and his ballet scores "Gayne" and "Spartacus." 

There's a lot of good stuff.

Tom


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> There's a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Tom


================

I have been into Russian music for about 15 years...

Anton Rubinstein
Taneyev
Shaporin
Dargomizhsky
Myaskovsy
Tcherepnin (the three of them)
Rimsky-Korsakov
Balakirev
Moussorgsky
Cui
Borodin
Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Kalinnikov
Kabalevsky
Khachaturian

and many others...all are interestins...

Martin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many guys from picture below our self-proclaimed experts from Russian culture will recognize:










Two? Three? I'm optimistic.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many guys from picture below our self-proclaimed experts from Russian culture will recognize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be stretch: the far right person is possibly Miaskovsky?



> I have been into Russian music for about 15 years...


I hope I study Russian music for as long. I'm on year 4


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorki ( I recognize him well) at your left, Chekhov...others I am not sure.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Vano Muradeli*

AS you may know I went twice to Russia, the first in 1970, I stayed 45 days. 
The second in 1971 for 30 days. I went almost every evening to the Bolshoi 
or the Mali teatr...and I saw a sovietic opera not bad, I was impressed... I 
remember the name: * The great friendship by Vano Muradeli*. He was a friend 
of Stalin...Well....I don't like to talk politics.

Some beautiful songs are there:














and some choirs:






I don't know how to get this opera or music by this composer, it seems impossible...can you help me?

Martin


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Egregious Professor said:


> Another great Russian was Rachmannineff. It will at once be clear from a first hearing that his symphonies and concertos are a hundred times better than those of Shostacowitch.


Some people's opinions! Seems like Talkclassical is a better place than it used to be. Don't know why people are so inclined to hate brilliant composers because they compare them to another brilliant composer that they felt strongly first. I do know why actually, because I used to be that way, but to not have grown out of such prejudices after a while would be silly.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

In line with the OP's original request--dated as it is by now--I would highly recommend to him/her Prokofiev's *1st*, *5th* and *6th* *Symphonies*.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

*Anton Arensky* (1861-1906) might be worth investigating. I have listened to several pieces by him and his piano quintet in D major, op.51 was quite enjoyable.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Alnitak said:


> Egregious Professor, it seems that you don't like Shostacowtisch. I will confess you something astonishing: me neither!
> 
> But, Shostakovitch, what a great composer!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Anton Arensky* (1861-1906) might be worth investigating. I have listened to several pieces by him and his piano quintet in D major, op.51 was quite enjoyable.


Seconded also, I heard his piano trio (#1, I think) in recital, and if somebody is looking for a composer very close to Tchaikovsky, he is the go. They are both quite strongly melodic, although Arensky is easier listening, Tchaikovsky is more heart on your sleeves emotional and has a tendency for some darkness, more extreme highs & lows.



samurai said:


> In line with the OP's original request--dated as it is by now--I would highly recommend to him/her Prokofiev's *1st*, *5th* and *6th* *Symphonies*.


Seconded.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Some people's opinions! Seems like Talkclassical is a better place than it used to be. Don't know why people are so inclined to hate brilliant composers because they compare them to another brilliant composer that they felt strongly first. I do know why actually, because I used to be that way, but to not have grown out of such prejudices after a while would be silly.


Yep, we had a few "difficult" and "objectionable" members here when I joined just over 2 years back. At times, it was like a war zone. It was easy to get sucked in to various endless "debates." It was usually those with sacred cows, whipping boys and agendas who were the worst offenders. They weren't really interested in music but mainly hollow ideologies. Now it's much more smoother sailing compared to that, there are few "wars" going on in terms of arguments regarding music (although politics/religion/morality separate from music has now replaced it as a hot topic)...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

*Mieczysław Weinberg* (1919-1996). Anyone know much about Weinberg? I started to listen to some of his SQ, after realising Shostakovich dedicated one of his to Weinberg (I think it was #10, I could be wrong). It's been interesting. (I quite enjoy Shostakovich's 15 SQ, which was why I thought Weinberg's might be worth a listen).

Maybe our in-house expert, member myaskovsky2002 might be able to share some light.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Mieczysław Weinberg* (1919-1996). Anyone know much about Weinberg? I started to listen to some of his SQ, after realising Shostakovich dedicated one of his to Weinberg (I think it was #10, I could be wrong). It's been interesting. (I quite enjoy Shostakovich's 15 SQ, which was why I thought Weinberg's might be worth a listen).
> 
> Maybe our in-house expert, member myaskovsky2002 might be able to share some light.


Mieczysław Weinberg is something of an interloper here. While it is true, of course, that he spent most of his life in the Soviet Union, Weinberg was Polish. Unlike many of his fellow Jewish-Polish musical colleagues who fled west from Nazi-occupied to Britain or the USA, Weinberg moved east to the Soviet Union (first to Minsk in Belarus, later to Moscow and in Tashkent for a while during the worst of the Soviet-German war), eased by Shostakovich (who was aware of Weinberg's music and admired it greatly) acting as his sponsor. Weinberg never returned to Poland, the remainder of his family having perished at the hands of the Nazis.

I have been familiar with Weinberg's music since acquiring an old HMV/Melodiya LP of his 4th Symphony and Violin Concerto in the 1970s (Leonid Kogan/Moscow Philharmonic/Kirill Kondrashin). I then acquired an original Melodiya LP of the fine 6th Symphony (Kondrashin again), 1st Solo Cello Suite and Cello Sonata. In these days it was common to see Weinberg billed as

I am delighted that Weinberg's music is receiving some of the attention it deserves. His music is uneven, sometimes showing too much of a debt to Shostakovich. However, at its best his music is highly individual and rewarding. The performances on the new Chandos series is excellent and, where comparison is possible with Kondrashin's 1960s performances, it is difficult to tell them apart (other than the more modern recording quality, of course), while the series of string quartets on cpo is also superb.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Mieczysław Weinberg* (1919-1996). Anyone know much about Weinberg? I started to listen to some of his SQ, after realising Shostakovich dedicated one of his to Weinberg (I think it was #10, I could be wrong). It's been interesting. (I quite enjoy Shostakovich's 15 SQ, which was why I thought Weinberg's might be worth a listen).
> 
> Maybe our in-house expert, member myaskovsky2002 might be able to share some light.


I first came to know his string quartets through the Olympia release by the Dominant Quartet (very well played imho) of some of his string quartets, as well as the piano quintet. Back then he was introduced to us as Vainberg. None of those string quartets struck a chord with me, and I can't for the life of me think of why Shostakovich bothered dedicating anything to him 

Vissarion Shebalin on the other hand ....deserves Shostakovich's dedication 

Now I've almost completed the Danel Quatuor's cycle of Weinberg's string quartets, I feel like I can scream out that he is completely overrated for being underrated! These string quartets have probably received the finest recording ever commited to audio by the Danel Quatuor, and yet they are as mundane and dreary from the higglety-pigglety numbering of the string quartets, consistently from disc to disc. There might be one string quartet which truly stands out from the Weinberg cycle.

No wait ... there isn't. I can't remember it.

Now his piano quintet is rather more interesting, as is his flute works - rather stunningly beautiful, with less of the banal dreariness that his string quartets offer. I have his cello concerto too I think, but I don't think much (more) of that either lol.

Well I tried to give him a chance :/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you, Head_case. You're one of the in-house SQ experts here that I enjoy reading when it comes to your opinions. The CPO recordings are precisely the ones I was listening to (only one CD so far). I'm quite familiar with Shostakovich's 15 SQ, having listened to these many times, so I thought I might be "trained" for Weinberg's. I'll take them at my pace, still at warming up stage. But no hurry. Just thought I'll see what other experienced folks might think.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I found it very less people mentioned Cesar Cui, he was one of the famous gangs of Russian out there. I myself never listen to any of his works. There are only amateur recording in IMSLP site on his string quartets. see link here.

And also a Russian composer Georgy Catoire (1861-1926) that less on mentioned that I like to share.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I realise I didn't finish one of my sentences in my above post. Until relatively recently, Weinberg was most commonly seen referred to as 'Vainberg' - his original Polish name in Roman script, transliterated in Cyrillic and then back again into Roman. So, some people might not realise they're the same composer.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess you're forgetting one of the most important Soviet composers. I was considered as well as Prokofiev and Shostakovich the fantastic trio. I composed 27 symphonies and my friend Martin speaks often about me.

Sincerely,

Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Martin, Very good! :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin, Very good! :lol:


Martin? No, Nikolai! I was speaking about me!

Martin and me are like Clark Kent and Superman...LOL

Niko


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, sorry about that chief! I mean Nikolai!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> I found it very less people mentioned Cesar Cui, he was one of the famous gangs of Russian out there. I myself never listen to any of his works. There are only amateur recording in IMSLP site on his string quartets. see link here.
> 
> And also a Russian composer Georgy Catoire (1861-1926) that less on mentioned that I like to share.


I guess that Cui was less productive (am I wrong?)....His Pushkin opera (A FEAST IN TIME OF PLAGUE) is quite nice.
About Catoire, I have some little pieces, quite nice.
About Weinberg, he was a genious. Great symphonies.
About Arensky, I'd suggest his good opera Raphael. You can get it in Italian easily, in Russian in the "weird store" I'm used to buying...

Martin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Arensky's piano trios, recorded by the Beaux Arts trio were raved about in their time. 

I never understood why. The recording is impeccable, as is the playing. Somehow the notes just move around a tonal centre for me. Emotion not too hot with these. May the force be with you for anything else of his 

Glière's epic string quartet by the legendary Bolshoi Theatre Quartet has finally been revived. And what an epic it is. Much more intense than Arensky in the same late romantic language, this one has been an incredible discovery coupled with the famous Myaskovsky XIIIth and the lesser recorded but rivetting Borodin String Sextet.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Schnittke - for he too was Russian!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

So were Paul Juon and Georgi Catoire. About Gliere, he had at least 2 quartets, Nº1 op.2 and Nº2 Op.20. He also had an octet op.5 and a sextet op.11. I've all of it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some more Arensky. This is absolutely lovely imo.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> So were Paul Juon and Georgi Catoire. About Gliere, he had at least 2 quartets, Nº1 op.2 and Nº2 Op.20. He also had an octet op.5 and a sextet op.11. I've all of it.


Yes...the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet recording is of the Gliere Quartet No. III. It's a lovely piece of work. I don't have the other pieces, although Catoire and Juon's language are very fine, they aren't pieces I'd stretch myself to reach to the top shelf for.

Talking of quintets, sextets and octets - other than the Borodin Sextet (Enescu's Octet wasn't Russian) - are there many other quartets +/- one other? I have the Taneyev String Quintet which kind of drags on (maybe that is my unexciting recording on Vanguard Recordings).


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If you want a really good recording of Taneyev's quintet op.14, you've to look for an Olympia by the Leningrad-Taneyev quartet (with Borodin Nº2).


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

...I remember that one. I passed it by when I had the opportunity, thinking that having 3 superlative versions of the Borodin quartet no.2 (the Anton Quartet's renditions of both = superb! The original Borodin Quartet version of both on EMI are superb! The St Petersburg Quartet versions are superb! 

I don't find much enthusiasm in my version of the Vanguard Classics recordings of the Taneyev Quintet (coupled with the piano quintet). I think I've stopped at Taneyev's string quartets in the meantime...but the old Olympia recordings were legendary .. this is my reference collection for most of the Soviet/Polish music I've grown to love.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> Schnittke - for he too was Russian!


Yes....anyone got anything other than the Kronos Quartet or Borodin Quartet (or the myriad of Scandinavian quartet readings) versions?

The Kronos Quartet version has a rather austere photograph of Schnittke in ill-health - it really doesn't embody life in the CD cover. I love his string quartet works. There's little to choose between the two versions I've got...although the Borodin Quartet set had a bright pink, somewhat psychedelic cover.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Head_case said:


> ...I remember that one. I passed it by when I had the opportunity, thinking that having 3 superlative versions of the Borodin quartet no.2 (the Anton Quartet's renditions of both = superb! The original Borodin Quartet version of both on EMI are superb! The St Petersburg Quartet versions are superb!
> 
> I don't find much enthusiasm in my version of the Vanguard Classics recordings of the Taneyev Quintet (coupled with the piano quintet). I think I've stopped at Taneyev's string quartets in the meantime...but the old Olympia recordings were legendary .. this is my reference collection for most of the Soviet/Polish music I've grown to love.


IMO, you need 2 more superb versions of Borodin 2: the Hollywood and the Galimir quartets.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooh..... yes you're right.

I saw those on 78's. But I don't have a 78rpm player 

I think the Hollywood one has been done over on CD ... what's its quality like?

Of the older string quartet ensembles, I like the Loewenguth and the Hungarian Quartet. I do still dip into Schubert' Death & The Maiden by the Busch Quartet but the quality of the CD transfers are so thin and metallic. If I could find the vinyl LPs.....

Well back to the Russians ... have you heard of Kasputin's string quartets? I was reading the study score and it looked rather quirky! Found it on Youtube:






very original ...a bit like Tischenko :lol:

I could listen to this stuff though


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Quirky he is....

Realised I spellt his name wrong too...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

You've inserted Putin boss where he's not. About the Hollywood, it's on Testament (with an excelent Tchaik.first and unknown and lovely Glazunov's 5 Novelettes). Sound is good. The Galimir, as far as I know it was only on LP and only founded by chance.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Georgy Sviridov - Winter Road






Korobeiniki






National Anthem of Russia.






Loituma - Leva's Polka


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Borodin - Prince Igor - Polovtsian Dances


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

johnbull said:


> The Russians were so prodigious.
> 
> Mussorgsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Ipolitov Ivanov, Shostakovic, Kui, Kachaturian, Scriabin who I am listening to right now, Tchaikovsky of course, and not so far East Smetana, Janacek, Balakirev, even Dvorak I suppose.
> 
> I have lots of music from the above composers in my collection, and enjoy listening to it all.


Team Rachmaninov! Although I still need to listen to the other Russian composers. Thanks for the long list. Tried Shostakovic & Tchaikovsky, but I'll prefer Tchaikovsky. (Swan Lake anyone?)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the Russians are the most accessible to classical music newbies. Pictures at an Exhibition, Pahtetique symphony, Schehrezade, Marche Slav and Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet are so cinematic and melodious. You have to work really hard to not like them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------

